# Votec GS4 Air Federgabel



## Profiamateur (12. April 2012)

Ich versteigere ein Votec GS4 Air Federgabel mit 80-140mm Federweg. Der Zustand ist sehr gut, Note 2+. Mit zum Angebot gehört ein neuer, niemals montierter Votec CC-Lenker. Mehr Information im eBay-Angebot (läuft Sonntag, 18:07 aus)!

Parallel und dazu passend versteigere ich einen wirklich sehr, sehr gut erhaltenen Bergwerk Pulsar-Rahmen inklusive Rock Shox SID DualAir-Dämpfer (läuft Sonntag, 17:57 aus)


----------

